# Bath bomb colour ring



## DB-Soap (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all  Im just wondering, Im very new to making bath bombs,  my first ones had no colour in them, so no problem at all there  
I made another batch, which I added some green mica colour to it ( which I use in my soaps) It left a green line around the bath tub, is this normal? and if so, whats the best way to clean it off? 
If its not normal, what kind of colours can be used, so as to not leave a line around the bath? I have been told food colouring is often used, but I have also been told that food colouring can leave a nasty line around the bath, that can be hard to remove.
Any advise would be great thank you


----------



## earlene (Jul 29, 2017)

Spray it with rubbing alcohol and wipe it off.  That should do it for cleaning up mica.

I don't use a lot of color in bath bombs, and don't make them very often.  Perhaps you used too much colorant?  I don't get ring around the tub from mine, but when I used glitter in some, boy did that leave a lot of glitter in the tub!  All over the tub; bottom, sides, everywhere the water had been.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 29, 2017)

Most suppliers recommend adding polysorbate 80 to prevent staining


----------



## Complexions (Jul 29, 2017)

I use poly 80 in all bombs, truffles, etc to help the oils/colorants mix in with the bathwater.  To color the bombs, lakes and dyes will color the bomb and the water without leaving a ring.  I have only used micas on bombs to paint them and decorate them.  Wholesale supplies plus has a bath bomb colorant sampler (they are lakes) that has all 4 colors, since so little is needed, it's a good way to sample the colors for fairly cheap.  Nurture soap has bath bomb lakes and dyes, and they ship their colorants for free  (same with their micas).  I attached the pictures of a blue bath bomb I made recently using the bath bomb colorants from wsp.


----------



## DB-Soap (Jul 30, 2017)

earlene said:


> Spray it with rubbing alcohol and wipe it off.  That should do it for cleaning up mica.
> 
> I don't use a lot of color in bath bombs, and don't make them very often.  Perhaps you used too much colorant?  I don't get ring around the tub from mine, but when I used glitter in some, boy did that leave a lot of glitter in the tub!  All over the tub; bottom, sides, everywhere the water had been.



Lol, I had a friend of mine say the same thing, never again will she use glitter hahahah.. 
Thank you for that tip, it did come off very easily, only needed to be wiped with a damp cloth, as it was more an oil ring then anything, just the colour that was in the bath bomb was on it too lol.


----------



## DB-Soap (Jul 30, 2017)

Cindy2428 said:


> Most suppliers recommend adding polysorbate 80 to prevent staining



Its not staining. Its just a ring around the bath, from the oils in the bath bomb, just has a little colour in there too, so that was in the ring. It comes off easy though


----------



## DB-Soap (Jul 30, 2017)

Complexions said:


> I use poly 80 in all bombs, truffles, etc to help the oils/colorants mix in with the bathwater.  To color the bombs, lakes and dyes will color the bomb and the water without leaving a ring.  I have only used micas on bombs to paint them and decorate them.  Wholesale supplies plus has a bath bomb colorant sampler (they are lakes) that has all 4 colors, since so little is needed, it's a good way to sample the colors for fairly cheap.  Nurture soap has bath bomb lakes and dyes, and they ship their colorants for free  (same with their micas).  I attached the pictures of a blue bath bomb I made recently using the bath bomb colorants from wsp.




Thank you kindly  Im not from the USA though, Im in New Zealand. So I dont use any of those supplies  Id never heard of that stuff before now. So thanks for that, The ring is just an oil ring from the oils in the bathbomb, but because I had colour added to it, it left that too. But if that stuff helps to keep the colour in, Ill be looking into that


----------



## zombiepie (Aug 24, 2017)

If you're using mica colorant, add it to the poly 80 first, and then into the bath bombs. I don't use micas yet, but I do use a gel coloring for my black bath bombs. It also prevents staining. Its just great all around I think.


----------

